
Ask HN: If you could pay/article, what sites would make a fortune off of you? - gunnr15
Ads ruin the reading experience, and subscriptions don&#x27;t work at scale for all the sites you visit once or twice a month.  If you could automatically pay the publisher directly for a clean, fast reading experience, what sites would have the most to gain?<p>Asked another way:  What sites do you quit once you hit their paywall?<p>Bonus - how much would you be willing to pay&#x2F;article?
======
chadash
I'd be willing to pay probably $0.25/article for what I read on NY Times and
Washington Post. I'd be willing to pay anywhere from $0.50 to $20.00 for many
of the answers I come across on Stack Overflow (depending on how certain I
were before reading the answer that it would actually solve my problem... plus
how long the problem would take me to solve on my own and whether I can find
the answer elsewhere) since I can directly see how that contributes to my
productivity at work (and because I'd be able to charge it to my company).

Side note: In general, I actually _wish_ there were more ways to pay per
article. I really _want_ to pay for people to write good content and it scares
me that many great content creators of old are going out of business in the
digital age. The problem is that for many sources, I'm not interested in a
subscription to their entire repertoire since I only want an article or two.

~~~
shubhamjain
Blendle fits in perfectly what you are describing. Each article costs around
anywhere between 10 cents to 50 cents. They also have good number of magazines
and newspapers listed.

~~~
ehllo
It is also easy to get a refund without hassle or big customer support
interaction if the article dont met your expectation. - just a click

------
bewe42
I'm happily paying for the economist. The writing is topnotch succinct and
enjoyable without wasting my time, the breadth of subjects way more than I can
handle and I find the selection of articles mind-expanding (and often
surprisingly anticipating what will be general news in the near future). I
started with the introduction offer convinced I would cancel but got hooked.
Paying for what I read also helps quite well with reducing information
overflow (because since I have paid for it, I read this instead of swallowing
dozens of free sources)

------
grzm
> _Ads ruin the reading experience, and subscriptions don 't work at scale for
> all the sites you visit once or twice a month._

One thing to keep in mind that newspapers and other print media that have
subscriptions _also have ads_. Subscriptions never covered all (or even most)
of the costs of in the majority of publishing. One of the things subscriptions
_do_ do is require the subscriber to place a value on the content they're
paying for (more than whatever piques their interest as they're browsing the
web), which in turn puts pressure on the publisher to publish what keeps
people paying for the content. This can make the per-view/per-click value of
the publication higher. (There's also the issue of figuring out ways to be
able to provide content that can't easily be redistributed elsewhere without
authorization.) We haven't really gotten there on the internet yet.

~~~
gunnr15
That is a solid point. I am very interested in learning more about the revenue
break-down here between ads and subscriptions. If you have access to any
resources, pls fwd them on.

From my research, the average internet user generates between 11-31 cents in
online ad buys a day. It seems the the numbers here are low enough that a
decent % of online users would choose for that $ to go directly to a publisher
in exchange for a clean reading experience. At least that is the theory.

~~~
grzm
I searched for "new york times revenue breakdown" to find this article I
remember reading a while back:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/03/business/media/new-
york-t...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/03/business/media/new-york-times-
co-reports-an-advertising-drop-though-digital-results-grew.html?_r=0)

I'm sure there are more out there if you dig.

------
Mz
Respectfully, this is a broken mental model. Patreon and a tip jar are a much
better approach to trying to monetize small websites. It can be done, though
it isn't easy. Also, almost no one "makes a fortune" at this stuff. Some
people make surprisingly good money. Jeph Jacques was initially make $10k/mo
via Patreon for his web comics. But it isn't for a single article or whatever.
He posts comics five days a week.

I envy both his financial success and his lifestyle, but even he doesn't have
what you are describing. You seem to be asking some version of "How can I buy
a _winning_ lottery ticket?" Well, we all wish we knew how to do that.

~~~
gunnr15
Actually, I am asking a slightly different question: how can we build an
alternate monetization model for online content (outside of ads and
subscriptions).

I like your example. I will look up Jeph.

~~~
Mz
As noted above, in addition to Patreon, you can do a tip jar. Here are some of
my posts on tip jars, including instruction on how to create one:

[http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/search?q=tip+jar](http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/search?q=tip+jar)

I don't get a lot of tips, but I don't have a lot of traffic either. From what
I gather, my track record of getting cash directly from my audience is vastly
superior to that of most people doing stuff online. I mean, until Patreon. But
I used to have donate buttons. I have always made more from my audience just
giving me money than from ads. I can't figure out merchandising.

Even so, I can't figure out how on earth you turn this into a middle class
income or something like that. Still, I think it is a model that holds promise
given what is happening with ads.

------
tobetobe
No site can ever make a fortune of me for some article. I would pay 0 for any
article/s.

Everything that anyone needs to read is legally available for free if one
cares enough to look for. There may be some very rare negligible exception to
this statement like less than 5% or max 10%. And not everyone needs to read
everything.

A nano degree course on AI is being offered for free. It is only the
certificate that one pays for and that is the ideal payment design. If that
can be offered for free should we consider anything and everything else might
as well be suitable for free publication?

~~~
gunnr15
So can I assume that you are happy with the current Ad Supported model? Do you
see any way to improve it?

~~~
tobetobe
what ad supported model? what ad are you talking about? i haven't seen any for
a while. at least not second time from the same site. if a site tries to push
an ad at my eyeballs i just block them in my browser. that's why i never ran
into the Verge r these 9to5 sites and other such sites. i am not sure if they
are still working.

------
twobyfour
The Economist. I really loathe subscription payments because they're a great
way to balloon your budget, but I'd be willing to pay maybe as much as $1 for
each article I stumble across on HN or elsewhere and then am desperate to
read. I probably run afoul the 3/mo free limit one month out of two on
average.

------
tobetobe
[https://flattr.com](https://flattr.com)

You can check and study flattr and their ad block products. Unless you are
reverse marketing for them.

------
mbrock
I want to read things in the public sphere that I can link my friends to, so I
don't want to participate in any kind of pay per view.

------
gtvwill
How much am I willing to pay? Nothing. Keep your ads classy and relevant and
don't have that shit flood me with pop-ups.I find paywalls ruin the reading
experience and I'll literally disregard websites and their content if they try
slap me with a paywall. Ask me to pay directly for 40 seconds of my time,
article by article? Your dreaming. Adds work fine and I've actually had some
tech sites through great add placement actually direct me to useful products I
actually wind up buying.

I'd be willing to pay you with a small portion of my attention for your
article. It's doubtful most articles are providing some rare insight not
freely available elsewhere too. so make use of that attention and slip me some
subtle advertising.

Context: I'm poor af. I'll open my wallet for food but the concept of paying
for articles online I'll leave that to the maybe 1 in 20 friends who are
financially comfortable enough for a luxury like that.

~~~
gunnr15
>I'll literally disregard websites and their content if they try slap me with
a paywall.

What sites fit in with your description here?

